# Another shrimp appy - need help



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

had a great shrimp appy at the office the other day, but I'm not sure of all that went into it.  Here's the basic elements:

one boiled (?) shrimp, seasoned with Old Bay (I think)...

resting on a bed of seasoned cream cheese (seasoned with???)...

resting on a slice of English cucumber.

Need to make this appy for a baby shower this coming Friday.  What seasonings do I use?


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 14, 2008)

mudbug said:


> had a great shrimp appy at the office the other day, but I'm not sure of all that went into it.  Here's the basic elements:
> 
> one boiled (?) shrimp, seasoned with Old Bay (I think)...
> 
> ...




I would go with just a dollop of shrimp sauce on the cream cheese, and then the shrimp all on the cucumber.  

If you want something a bit fancier,  I would fine dice some scallions and mix into the cream cheese, put the shrimp on top.  To top the shrimp a few greens (something pretty) then do a reduction of olive oil, horseradish, white wine and bit of sea salt, and lightly drizzle on top.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 14, 2008)

whoo hoo! sounds great, Jeff.  thanks for the idea.


----------



## college_cook (Jun 15, 2008)

Poach some shrimp in Old Bay, and maybe some tobasco if you want a little extra kick.  For the cream cheese(creme fraiche if you want to fancy it up), I'd say maybe S+P, a little lemon zest, a very little bit of lemon juice, and a little bit of fresh dill.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks, cc. that sounds good too!


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you should do a cream cheese foam with cocktail sauce caviar.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you should fly back here and do it for me, IC!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2008)

I think you should fly u.........gosh, I get so violent sometimes! 

Since you are going to be picking this up by the cucumber you might want to incorporate the cocktail sauce (if you decide to use the cocktail sauce) directly into the cream cheese.  Just a thought.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 16, 2008)

The appy I tried didn't have any cocktail sauce, elfie.  But you're right.  It could get kinda sloppy with sauce on top.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe some chooped chives in the cream cheese?


----------

